# Added the "real name" field



## Chris (Apr 5, 2006)

User CP -> Edit Profile -> Down the bottom.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm the first non adminishredder to use it. Sad, I know, but I'm bored at work.


----------



## nikt (Apr 5, 2006)

added


----------



## Shorty (Apr 5, 2006)

Put my proper one in again, until I can come up with something more witty


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 5, 2006)

Added. If Noodles puts something like "Metal God" in his, I deem him false.


----------



## nikt (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder what DREW and Donnie will put there


----------



## Shannon (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh, well that's cool!


----------



## Regor (Apr 5, 2006)

Personally, I don't feel this is a necessary feature for me to use.

And since our fearless leader has decided to not use the new feature 'properly', I will follow suit.

[action=Regor]is a Chris Quigley fanboy. [/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 5, 2006)

Regor said:


> Personally, I don't feel this is a necessary feature for me to use.
> 
> And since our fearless leader has decided to not use the new feature 'properly', I will follow suit.
> 
> * Regor is a Chris Quigley fanboy.


 
I dunno, you real name is kinda hard to figure from your username. I thought it was Roger, but I'm obviously wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 5, 2006)

nikt said:


> added


+1


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Oh, well that's cool!



Hi, Bob!


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2006)

Regor said:


> Personally, I don't feel this is a necessary feature for me to use.
> 
> And since our fearless leader has decided to not use the new feature 'properly', I will follow suit.
> 
> [action=Regor]is a Chris Quigley fanboy. [/action]



That actually is my name.


----------



## Regor (Apr 5, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I dunno, you real name is kinda hard to figure from your username. I thought it was Roger, but I'm obviously wrong.



It's actually pronounced: Throat Wobbler Mangrove


----------



## Donnie (Apr 5, 2006)

nikt said:


> I wonder what DREW and Donnie will put there


Give me a few. I'll think of something.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm in and no *I AM NOT THE RAPPER!!!!*


----------



## Steve (Apr 5, 2006)

Svend Z. Blackmere... ahhh the memories.


----------



## evil (Apr 5, 2006)

Off to add mine now. 

If I could get one more letter in, I could put the whole thing.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, mine won't fit, either. 

Bostjan Gambolpotty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dingle-dangle-dongle-dungle-burstein von knacker-thrasher-apple- banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich- grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kurstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen- gutenabend-bitte-ein-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mitz-weimache-luber-hundsfut- gumberaber-shönedanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.

My great-great uncle was the composer Johnann Gambolpotty de von Ausfern-schplenden-schlitter-crasscrenbon-fried-digger-dingle-dangle-dongle-dungle-burstein von knacker-thrasher-apple- banger-horowitz-ticolensic-grander-knotty-spelltinkle-grandlich- grumblemeyer-spelterwasser-kurstlich-himbleeisen-bahnwagen- gutenabend-bitte-ein-nürnburger-bratwustle-gerspurten-mitz-weimache-luber-hundsfut- gumberaber-shönedanker-kalbsfleisch-mittler-aucher von Hautkopft of Ulm.


----------



## Chris (Apr 5, 2006)

At leastit's no mystery why I added the character limit.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, no problem. Just imagine every time taking standardized tests, I'd spend half the time just filling in ovals for my name!

[action=bostjan's]real name is nothing from Monty Python's Flying circus, bostjan has no affiliation with MPFC other than the fact that he watches the show constantly and has trouble staying focused and staying on topic. Hey look, a duck[/action]


----------



## Shawn (Apr 5, 2006)

Chris said:


> User CP -> Edit Profile -> Down the bottom.


I like your real name, Svend. 

Cool addition though, good job!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 5, 2006)

Untill my username changes back i am not putting in my real name, so you'll never know it!

James


----------



## Ken (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, since I used my real name as my screenname, I'll put a screenname for my real name.


----------



## Leon (Apr 6, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Well, since I used my real name as my screenname, I'll put a screenname for my real name.


good call!

[action=Leon]follows suit.[/action]


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Well, since I used my real name as my screenname, I'll put a screenname for my real name.


what's up boogeyman!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 6, 2006)

Youze guyses are backwardz!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Youze guyses are backwardz!


You mean their guises are backwards?


----------



## Naren (Apr 7, 2006)

Now no one will actually think my real name is "Naren"... hopefully.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 7, 2006)

I thnik got I all scarmbeld...


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 7, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Well, since I used my real name as my screenname, I'll put a screenname for my real name.



+1 to that ... Actually in my last RUSH tribute band, we never called each other by our names, but by the musician we portrayed... therefore...


----------

